# New to smoking meat - My homemade smoker



## kennethb (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello!

One of my co-workers introduced me to smoked meat, and I was so hooked I designed and built my own smoker.

Takes a little while to get up to temperature, but it maintains temperature quite well with very slow charcoal consumption.

It's a variation of the Ugly Drum Smoker and MAGNUM FORCE (http://www.randyq.addr.com/friends/mikey/magnum_force.htm) smoker.








Results from my first use, smoking hot sausages:







Diagram here:

http://i1030.photobucket.com/albums/y367/beepbeepmyredjeep/Smoker/smokerdiagram.png


----------



## ballagh (Jul 21, 2010)

Looks good.  Nice Job :)


----------



## meateater (Jul 21, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 22, 2010)

welcome to the forums Kennethb!!


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Looks like you've got in going on, nice work and nice Q too. It's all good my friend.


----------



## chefrc (Jul 22, 2010)

Welcome friend

Now that's a Smoker !!!!


----------



## duffman (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice Looking. Welcome!


----------



## scubahsteve69 (Jul 22, 2010)

Welcome!  Gotta admire the guys who build their own equipment!


----------



## eman (Jul 23, 2010)

Kenneth,

 Welcome to SMF!!!

 Nice idea for the  Mutant UDS.

 The one thing that i was really worried about w/ your smoker you covered in your diagram.

 If anyone decides to build out this unit ,Make sure and renforce the legs.

 The pit as is  was not designed to hold the weight of a barrel and the weight of the extra meat you can now put in it.


----------



## smokinthesmc (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice UDS ! ! One up on me ! I'm still in planning stage for my UDS and looking for the best parts without spending to much not that thats a problem just. The hunt is part of the fun. The sausage looks great, Whats next?


----------



## deannc (Jul 23, 2010)

Welcome aboard! Looking forward to more of your post!  Nice looking UDS hybrid you got there.  I've finally found a barrel and will be starting on my UDS project soon.  As you've seen already, there's some great information and some of the best folks on here that are more than willing to share freely whatever they know just to help out!  Great place!


----------



## celticgladiator (Jul 23, 2010)

nice! welcome to the forum, i have found the people here great! looking forward to seeing more of what your UDS produces. its a beauty!


----------



## kennethb (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm actually thinking about trying my hand at making Jerky next.

I'm liking the sounds of http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/beef-jerky-recipe-by-the-bbq-pit-boys


----------

